# Nokia N8 Screen Distortion.



## nuber43 (Jul 4, 2011)

_Hello everybody,_

I currently own a Nokia N8 with belle and I dropped it on the ground. Everything works fine, except for the fact that after about 5 minutes of using the phone, the screen will distort and the phone will freeze. I cannot return the phone to Nokia because it's warranty has run out and it has a few 'Aftermarket' parts in it. This has only started since i dropped it.

*[Screenshot]*


----------

